# financing a pole barn...



## gunslinger

Maybe speak to your county agricultural extension agent, or the local Farm Bureau?


----------



## Born2Ride

Hmm, i'll have to look them up. Anybody else have any ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Since you're talking about starting a business, try the Small Business Administration. Regardless if where you look for a loan, though, make sure you have a written business plan...anyone loaning money will want to see it.


----------



## l8rgator

We will likely be inheriting some land in the future, so we've been keeping our eye on arenas for a couple of years now.

I went to look at a horse last year and it happened to be at a stable that had a clearspan building. It was an awful day - so windy I honestly had trouble walking. We went inside this arena, and it was silent in there. And it was so bright and sunny. I likely would not have considered this before, but honestly we loved it. Honestly I think I like it better than steel buildings, just because of the bright airy feel. Made it feel bigger.

Pros:
- Cheaper to build
- Can be put up yourself (not that I would do that!)
- Can be expanded in length easily. Just add more arches and fabric sections in the middle.
- Can be disassembled and moved if you move.
- Bright during the day time. Looks cute from the outside with the lights on at night too (at least in the pictures)
- Less foundation cost.
- 20 degrees warmer in winter and cooler in summer than a steel building.

Cons:
- I don't know how long a steel building lasts, (as per the rep) but the fabric of clearspan has a life expectancy of 15-20 years. It costs about 10% of the building cost. The frame is more like 50 years. They boast a 0% failure rate (never had one collapse), even in 150mph hurricane zones and over 100lb snow loads. And the buildings are engineered. There was another fabric structure company that didn't properly engineer their buildings, and it was put out of business when the Dallas Cowboy's structure failed: Dallas Cowboy Stadium Collapse – Anatomy of a Gridiron collapse - Popular Mechanics . If a tornado threw a tree into it or something, I would expect that steel would be more likely to not tear then fabric.
- Some areas might now allow it, as fabric structures are prohibited. Our county appears to prohibit it.
- The warranty is 15 years. 
- Your homeowner's insurance may not cover it.


----------



## l8rgator

Did you get any quotes from anyone? 

I'm leaning towards a clearspan someday, but am not sure of how big I'd be able to afford, or the cost of accessories (lights, ventilation, doors) and foundation options. So I'd be interested if anyone has any information on what they paid for foundations (even on steel buildings), footing, and accessories. I'll post the question elsewhere as to not hijack this thread.


----------



## Born2Ride

l8rgator said:


> We will likely be inheriting some land in the future, so we've been keeping our eye on arenas for a couple of years now.
> 
> I went to look at a horse last year and it happened to be at a stable that had a clearspan building. It was an awful day - so windy I honestly had trouble walking. We went inside this arena, and it was silent in there. And it was so bright and sunny. I likely would not have considered this before, but honestly we loved it. Honestly I think I like it better than steel buildings, just because of the bright airy feel. Made it feel bigger.
> 
> Pros:
> - Cheaper to build
> - Can be put up yourself (not that I would do that!)
> - Can be expanded in length easily. Just add more arches and fabric sections in the middle.
> - Can be disassembled and moved if you move.
> - Bright during the day time. Looks cute from the outside with the lights on at night too (at least in the pictures)
> - Less foundation cost.
> - 20 degrees warmer in winter and cooler in summer than a steel building.
> 
> Cons:
> - I don't know how long a steel building lasts, (as per the rep) but the fabric of clearspan has a life expectancy of 15-20 years. It costs about 10% of the building cost. The frame is more like 50 years. They boast a 0% failure rate (never had one collapse), even in 150mph hurricane zones and over 100lb snow loads. And the buildings are engineered. There was another fabric structure company that didn't properly engineer their buildings, and it was put out of business when the Dallas Cowboy's structure failed: Dallas Cowboy Stadium Collapse – Anatomy of a Gridiron collapse - Popular Mechanics . If a tornado threw a tree into it or something, I would expect that steel would be more likely to not tear then fabric.
> - Some areas might now allow it, as fabric structures are prohibited. Our county appears to prohibit it.
> - The warranty is 15 years.
> - Your homeowner's insurance may not cover it.


I have looked in to clearspan and got a quote, they are considerably higher than a pole barn. Since unless you hire somebody to do the construction it would be considered a DIY. So thats probably going to be out, i'm pretty sure a steel building lasts longer than 15-20 years, but i'd have to check in to it. So that would be another extra cost in the future.


----------



## Born2Ride

l8rgator said:


> Did you get any quotes from anyone?
> 
> I'm leaning towards a clearspan someday, but am not sure of how big I'd be able to afford, or the cost of accessories (lights, ventilation, doors) and foundation options. So I'd be interested if anyone has any information on what they paid for foundations (even on steel buildings), footing, and accessories. I'll post the question elsewhere as to not hijack this thread.


I got a quote for a clearspan building, it was 72ft width by 220ft long they quoted me 118k. I'm looking in to Pole Barn Direct right now, there a DIY kit, but i remembering getting a quote from them before and it was alot cheaper than Clearspan, but i dont remember the dimensions i requested a quote for. So i went ahead and made a quote with the same dimensions of the clearspan.


----------



## l8rgator

They quoted me around
$22600 for a 65WX83L building, plus
$4200 for each end wall (X2)
$12000 for the install.
$400 per stall

But now I'm thinking that is too narrow.

I didn't get a quote for lights or foundation. The rep threw out $15,000 as a possible rough estimated site prep/foundation number (not sure what that includes).

In another post someone did mention that it was significantly more to make it 8' wider. So the width may be the major factor here when it comes to price comparison to steel. I've just asked for an estimate on 80 wide by 60 long - thinking that would leave me the opportunity to expand the length later to something much more reasonable.


----------



## l8rgator

[Added a con from another thread]

We will likely be inheriting some land in the future, so we've been keeping our eye on arenas for a couple of years now.

I went to look at a horse last year and it happened to be at a stable that had a clearspan building. It was an awful day - so windy I honestly had trouble walking. We went inside this arena, and it was silent in there. And it was so bright and sunny. I likely would not have considered this before, but honestly we loved it. Honestly I think I like it better than steel buildings, just because of the bright airy feel. Made it feel bigger.

Pros:
- Cheaper to build
- Can be put up yourself (not that I would do that!)
- Can be expanded in length easily. Just add more arches and fabric sections in the middle.
- Can be disassembled and moved if you move.
- Bright during the day time. Looks cute from the outside with the lights on at night too (at least in the pictures)
- Less foundation cost.
- 20 degrees warmer in winter and cooler in summer than a steel building.

Cons:
- I don't know how long a steel building lasts, (as per the rep) but the fabric of clearspan has a life expectancy of 15-20 years. It costs about 10% of the building cost. The frame is more like 50 years. They boast a 0% failure rate (never had one collapse), even in 150mph hurricane zones and over 100lb snow loads. And the buildings are engineered. There was another fabric structure company that didn't properly engineer their buildings, and it was put out of business when the Dallas Cowboy's structure failed: Dallas Cowboy Stadium Collapse – Anatomy of a Gridiron collapse - Popular Mechanics . If a tornado threw a tree into it or something, I would expect that steel would be more likely to not tear then fabric.
- Some areas might now allow it, as fabric structures are prohibited. Our county appears to prohibit it.
- The warranty is 15 years. 
- Your homeowner's insurance may not cover it.
- If snow slides off in winter, shadows and noise could spook horses.


----------



## l8rgator

Walters quoted me $ 79,640 for a steel building. That includes erection & the building, but not the foundation or prep. But it doesn't look like they do financing.


----------



## Born2Ride

l8rgator said:


> Walters quoted me $ 79,640 for a steel building. That includes erection & the building, but not the foundation or prep. But it doesn't look like they do financing.


Yeah thats going to be the biggest problem, is finding financing. So you'd probably have to find an independent bank thats willing to finance a pole barn construction. Probably not going to be the easiest thing, but i just personally feel Clearspan is double what a steel building would cost. I'll know more when i get my quote from Pole barn direct. Right now at my parents house we have a steel pole barn, and to be honest. It doesn't get that noisy when its windy or anything. Maybe thats just me, and to be honest, some noise wouldn't be bad, id consider it my barns desensitizing for me haha.


----------



## l8rgator

Where are you located? I would think that snow load might have a big impact on design and engineering also (i.e. price)? We have very high snow load and slope requirements here.

Pole Barns Direct is not too far from me, but looks like I'm not in their free shipping range. Still worth me getting a quote there too though.


----------



## Born2Ride

l8rgator said:


> Where are you located? I would think that snow load might have a big impact on design and engineering also (i.e. price)? We have very high snow load and slope requirements here.
> 
> Pole Barns Direct is not too far from me, but looks like I'm not in their free shipping range. Still worth me getting a quote there too though.


I live in Ohio, we got a pretty mild winter this year. Not much snow, we normally don't have extremely bad winters here. So we don't get a lot of heavy snow.


----------



## gunslinger

Born2Ride said:


> I got a quote for a clearspan building, it was 72ft width by 220ft long they quoted me 118k. I'm looking in to Pole Barn Direct right now, there a DIY kit, but i remembering getting a quote from them before and it was alot cheaper than Clearspan, but i dont remember the dimensions i requested a quote for. So i went ahead and made a quote with the same dimensions of the clearspan.


None of my business, but how long do you think it will take to repay this amount? I'd love to see your business plan.

Not meaning to be negative, but it'll take a lot of lessons to pay back $118,000.


----------



## Born2Ride

gunslinger said:


> None of my business, but how long do you think it will take to repay this amount? I'd love to see your business plan.
> 
> Not meaning to be negative, but it'll take a lot of lessons to pay back $118,000.


I will also be offering boarding, and though I know profit isn't normally made on it, most people break even on expenses. My husband will also probably still maintain an actual job. Also I wasn't planning on going threw clearspan and paying 118k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## l8rgator

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I am going to recommend you buy a pad of graph paper and sit down and draw out what you think you need/want. Google cattle sheds, horse sheds to get some ideas. A building with stalls is quite costly, whereas horses are happiest milling about in a semi open building. Check lumber prices for 2x8, 2x10's, roof and wall sheathing, shingles. Draw everything as best you can to scale. You can make changes on paper much cheaper than once construction starts. A few corral panels enable you to set up a temporary stall if needed without building permanant stalls. Horses seek out shelter to escape the bugs, not the weather.


----------



## Born2Ride

Saddlebag said:


> I am going to recommend you buy a pad of graph paper and sit down and draw out what you think you need/want. Google cattle sheds, horse sheds to get some ideas. A building with stalls is quite costly, whereas horses are happiest milling about in a semi open building. Check lumber prices for 2x8, 2x10's, roof and wall sheathing, shingles. Draw everything as best you can to scale. You can make changes on paper much cheaper than once construction starts. A few corral panels enable you to set up a temporary stall if needed without building permanant stalls. Horses seek out shelter to escape the bugs, not the weather.


The building will be used as a boarding facility which is why im not building a run in. An indoor arena is also an absolute must.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

Have you looked at the National Barns? Mine is a National...


----------



## Born2Ride

farmpony84 said:


> Have you looked at the National Barns? Mine is a National...


No I haven't, I've never heard of them, do they have a website?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## contraban

What company did you get your quote through?


----------



## farmpony84

I'm really happy with mine.

Full Service Post Frame Design & Construction Company | National Barn Company®


----------



## contraban

Farmpony - did they construct your barn? What size and if you don't mind a rough price?


----------



## kevinshorses

This sin't the type of advice you asked for but I'll give it anyway. One of the reason that most small businesses fail in the first two years is because of debt. I don't believe it's a good idea to go into debt to start a business particularly a horse related business. If you are deep i debt sometimes it only takes a hiccup to put your business in cardiac arrest. If I were you I'd find a good job and eat nothing but rice and beans and drive an old clunker car until I had the money to build what was needed. You'd be suprised how soon you can save serious dollars when you get serious and live by a budget.


----------



## farmpony84

contraban said:


> Farmpony - did they construct your barn? What size and if you don't mind a rough price?


Mine is a six stall with room for 2 more stalls (I use that area for hay and feed storage with plans for a tack room). It has sliding doors on either side and an extra high cieling so that I can add a hayloft. It has sky lights which I don't recommend because they leak and sliding doors on both ends. 2 of my stalls have dutch doors to the outside. The overhang spans the entire length of the barn and I think it comes out 15 feet.

The company sent a crew out to construct it, we had to have the pad ready for them. They took about 3 days to put it up and it cost me about $38k.

I don't have any great pictures of it on this computer but here are a few that I do have.

The other thought we had when building were these: Horse Barns | Barn Building | Horse Barn Builders They are wooden and come already built. I wanted to buy two and have them face each other or put in an L so that somday we could close them off and make them one barn....


----------



## Born2Ride

kevinshorses said:


> This sin't the type of advice you asked for but I'll give it anyway. One of the reason that most small businesses fail in the first two years is because of debt. I don't believe it's a good idea to go into debt to start a business particularly a horse related business. If you are deep i debt sometimes it only takes a hiccup to put your business in cardiac arrest. If I were you I'd find a good job and eat nothing but rice and beans and drive an old clunker car until I had the money to build what was needed. You'd be suprised how soon you can save serious dollars when you get serious and live by a budget.


Im very well aware of this, we can comfortably make payments if we were financed. We have already went over expenses and budgets, and i also plan on taking a business college course to help better my knowledge. Right now husband wants to focus on getting his gym started since its more realistically obtainable at this time. This thread was just to see if financing for a stable was possible.


----------



## contraban

*Thank you Farmboy*

Looks to be about a 40x60 barn, correct? The stalls came with it at that price? Thank you for taking the time out to post pictures also. I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and will be home late summer..but another deployment coming up summer of 2013. Right now I am in the planning phase and keeping my wife's big plans in check as much as possible 

Any more info. you can provide would be great. Looking into Indoor Arenas with a shed row also.


----------

